# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Riego de caña de azucar con caudal discontinuo, mangas y compuertas

## pyrargentina

Equipo de caudal discontinuo en trigo, riego con mangas y compuertasTemas similares: CAÑA DE AZUCAR x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! Riego por goteo subterráneo en caña de azúcar Variedades de caña de azucar Venta de semilla de caña de azucar Vendo Accesorios y Mangueras de Riego c/ goteros autocompensados cada 0.40m caudal 0.8l/h

----------

